# مصطلحات طيران مستخدمة في هندسة الطيران



## مصابيح الهدى (31 يوليو 2009)

مصطلحات طيران مستخدمة في هندسة الطيران 
الأيروديناميكي و الانسيابي
Aerodynamic, Sleek

الجناح
Ailerons

الطائرات الاستثمارية
Airlines

طائرات برمائية
Amphibians

زاوية الهجوم
Angle of attack

مجموعة المكابح مانعة الانزلاق
Antiskid braking systems

الأفق الصناعي
Artificial horizon

إمالة الطائرة على الجنب
Banking

ذراع الهبوط الشاطئي
Beaching gear

طائرة ثنائية الجناح
Biplanes-craft

الكابين
Cabin

القمرة
Cockpit

سطوح تحكم
Control surfaces

اصطلاحي
Conventional

الجر (الإعاقة)
Drag

دفة العمق
Elevators

مجموعة الذيل
Empennage

فوهة العادم
Exhaust nozzle

القلابات
Flaps

الطائرات الطوافة
Floatplanes

مائع
Fluid

جسم الطائرة
Fuselage

نظام الموقع الكروي (العالمي)
GPS

فوق-صوتي مفرط (فرصوتي)
Hypersonic

معدات نظام الهبوط
ILS

نظام الملاحة العطالي
INS

المحرك النفاث
Jet engine

طائرات برية
Land planes

قلاب الهبوط
Landing flaps

ذراع الهبوط
Landing gear

حافة القيادة
Leading edge

قوى الرفع
Lift

رقم ماخ
Mach number

موجات نظام الهبوط
MLS

طائرة أحادية الجناح
Monoplane

طيار
Pilot

المحرك المكبسي
Piston engine

الخطران
Pitching

الطائرات العائمة
Pontoon planes

مروحة الدافعة
Propeller

المروحة الدافعة
Propeller

جملة الدفع
Propulsion system

رامجيت (المحرك النفاث التضاغطي)
Ramjetمؤخرة
Rear

قابل لضم
Retractable

المراوح الدوارة
Rotors

مسار
Route

الدفة (دفة الاتجاه)
Rudder

طائرات بحرية
Sea planes

موجة الصدمة
Shock wave

طائرة الإقلاع و الهبوط القصير (إ هـ ق)
Short takeoff and landing (STOL)

قلاب أمامي
Slat

قنبلة صوتية
Sonic boom

جدار الصوت
Sound barrierمكابح السرعة
Speed brakes

الحواجب أو متلفات الرفع
Spoilers

سطوح التوازن
Stabilizers
تحت صوتي
Subsonic

فوق-صوتي
Supersonic

الذيل
Tail

تسير، تقلع، تهبط
Taxi, take off, land

المروحة الدوارة المنزلقة
Tilt-rotor

حافة الفرار أو الإدبار
Trailing edge

صوتي
Transonic

سطوح الموازنة
Trim tabs

الدفع
Trust

المحرك التوربيني
Turbine engine

(توربوفان) المحرك التوربيني ذو المروحة
Turbofan

(توربوجيت) المحرك النفاث التوربيني
Turbojet

(توربو-بروب) المحرك المروحي التوربيني
Turboprop

الطائرة الخفيفة
Ultralight airplane

مجموعة العجلات الحاملة
Undercarriage

طائرة الإقلاع و الهبوط العمودي (إ هـ ع)
Vertical takeoff and landing (VTOL)

الوزن
Weight

أجنحة
Wings

انعراج
Yawing

..........................
منقول 
​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ياريت تساعدنا بعمل قاموس للقسم يكون به مصطلحات الطيران


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (1 أغسطس 2009)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ياريت تساعدنا بعمل قاموس للقسم يكون به مصطلحات الطيران


 
جزاك الله خيراً على المرور الطيب

وأشكرك على حسن ظنك بي اخي وللعلم أخي انا فني اجهزة طبية وليس مهندس طيران


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 أغسطس 2009)

بجد ربنا يوفقك انت فعلا مثال للمهندس الناجح لكن تحب ان تلم بكل شىء ولا تكون جاهل لتخصص معين


----------



## ابوشوق77 (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااا لك على هذه المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## ali weka (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد زرقة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووو
رررررررررر
رررر
رر*​


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## msaid999 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ...


----------



## RayaN8 (30 أبريل 2010)

ترجمه خاطئه لمعظم المصطلحات , و مصطلحات خاطئه بالجمله .. 
مثل : 
Transonic : هي سرعه قريبه من سرعة الصوت , او الحاله الانتقاليه مابين الـ supersonic و الـ subsonic .

Yawing : هي الحركهـ في الـ xz-plane للطائرة علماً بان الـ x هو المحور الممتد بإتجاهـ الـ fuselage .

Trust : تعني ثقهـ ., بينما Thrust هي قوة الدفع الناتجه من محركات الطائرة.

Trailing edge : هي نهاية الجناح , و بداية الجناح تسمى Leading edge .

Taxi, take off, land : تقصد Takeoff, Land, Cruise ..

Stabilizers : هو الـ horizontal tail . 

Spoilers : عباره عن سطوح تكون مثبته على الجناح و يتم رفعها عند ملامسة الطائرة للارض لكي تقوم بعمل separation* مبكر للهواء من على سطح الجناح و بتالي يتم اتلاف 
الـ Lift . 

Slat : عبـآرهـ عن وصله تكون في مقدمة الجناح و الفائدة منها تغيير شكل الجناح لانتاج Lift اكبر , مثل الـ flaps تماماً ..


Rudder : هو سطح التحكم الموجود في الـ vertical tail و هو المسؤول عن حركة الـ Yaw . 

Propulsion system : نظام الحرق او الاحتراق . و هو يختص بالمحركات .

Pitching : هي عملية رفع مقدمة الطائرة و خفضها . Nose up& down . و السطح المتحكم فيها هو الموجود في الـ Stabilizer , و المسمى elevator .



اكتفي بهذا القدر , 

اترك هندسة الطيران لأهلها اخي .. !! أو حاول ان تقراء جيداً ...!!


----------



## virtualknight (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات ... ونتمنى جمعها في فايل اكسل او اي صيغة اخرى لحفظه ضمن ملفاتنا


----------

